# 2006 pwp tsx build



## bmwproboi05 (May 3, 2009)

Well this thread is kinda old... some of you may remember this thread disappeared when the site was back tracked... any ways putting it back up..

day one......

so here are some pics from last night....









from left to right to the bottom
male white end goes to the factory radio, black male goes to my h.u, and white female goes to the factory radio harness









the location of where the h.u is going









cubby removal









blue factory radio harness we want to get
*note to get this from the cubby area your going to use two hands hopefully... make sure the cubby is all the way out. might help if the lower is removed as well... any how onto getting out ull push the pin in an pull the wire back a bit. it should stay out for you to get your other hand in there so you can wiggle it out.









better idea for you guys where it is at. You can sorta see it in the mirror. the other blue harnless is the amp wire









the cuted down male white conecter









I actualy ended up cutting more then just the top groove off. Also had to cut the entire bottom piece out (yes even the push clip), and also a good chunk of the outer side part of the harness.









coneceting the female end. as you can see in the pic i did go through the cubby. i thought it would be eassier.... if you guys can see there a metal frame that runs across the cuby there is a some what of an opening that will help u get the harness up there.
*note you will have to push the o.e harness out of the way a bit casue you cant really move it away. go all the way up make sure the wires are on the left side , then begin to insert the white male conecter..
*note 2 make sure u disconect the interior fuse light, or disconect the battery when you do this.....









then conect the o.e harness to the white female conecter.
*note make sure u look at the harness , and see where the pin part of the o.e harness is so you can make this step eassy try and use two hands for this...










pull out the end where you are going to conect the aftermarket h.u conecter too


----------



## bmwproboi05 (May 3, 2009)

the overall mess i created.









an idea of where the radio going to be









all powered on.


thats all that has been done so far ...

umm if anyof you guys plan to do this. there are many ways. if you want fastly done remove the trim. if you are affraid youll scream your head off trying to get the conecter out
PLEASE disconect battery, or fuse when doing this.... other wise ull freak out like i did.
over all this part took me about 2 hours. yes two hours. shaved little by little of the harness off took some time it is snug in there tho. another time consumer was the factory harness taking out.

if any of you guys need more info feel free to contact me...




well here is the video of the two working!!!!

some issue i realize are i should of just ran the rca to the harness...., but thats what i get for doing this at 2am!!!!! i even had the cables ready to how it should of been -.-.
anyhow im going to fix this little issue later


----------



## bmwproboi05 (May 3, 2009)

day 2

soo started working on the din last night sorta messed up.... led came in as well..









my led white domelights blue in door









door removed









mskin area off thats not to be cut.... this is the begging of the mistake measure twice!









dremel with cut off wheel









cutting the mark area off









broke out the cut off pieces...









mock up size comparison to a old h.u i had layin around









the major screw up. didnt pay attention and ended up cutting though the hole thing...









lucky i didnt do the same on the other side









rear cut out


----------



## bmwproboi05 (May 3, 2009)

right side cut out









everything cut out

while dremle cools down instaled led









plate led









one map light on









door









din









yes that is ducktape. an no its not going to stay there.


















one Biffe Mother Fer.lol









various other stuff




anyhow candecide how to do the trunk 

either


----------



## bmwproboi05 (May 3, 2009)

or









and lets not forget the main player









r sub facing in , and amp out or vice versa


----------



## bmwproboi05 (May 3, 2009)

day 3

Today is short an simple just a test fit of the h.u, and how it fits. apparently i need to sand down the rear of the din as i thought, also need to make it a bit better here an there.however im thinking about making the unit more "flush", but will see about that.
also ran 4ga monster wire. this is a tempoary wire.









h.u in . yes those are zip ties, and they may be stayin there do to my goof.









the messed up side epoxed up abit...









cleaner side









side. as you can see how much the face plate stick out... id like to emlinate this by shoving it in a bit, but that will be some other time..... MAYB!!!! casue i think i jsut figred it out while typing this.lol









close up









mock up fit. (yes i know the door is missing.)

with that done i began running the monster









going in from driver side









going throught the firewall with all the o.e wire. yes there is another hole you can use that will be eassier, but i didnt want to.









looky who poped there head out of the other end.
Yes that is a lag bolt.
how i got the wire in was first i used a fat phlips screwdriver, then taped the lagbolt to the wire an shoved it in. many ways to do this you choose what works for you









eassiest way to get the wire out from this location is not right above it but from the side, and not next to the master cylinder.... look at the pic closer i reach from the side of the engine in. you may have to shove the wire in a bit more to get a good grip, and this does require force.


----------



## bmwproboi05 (May 3, 2009)

as you can see in this pic i pulled towards the engine..










wire running straight across after wards bend it around youll get it through, or run it to where you desire.









wire ends here for now. 

stay tuned. working on a new harness..THIS HARNESS IS FOR PPL WHO DONT GIVE A D ABOUT THE FACTORY AMP AND ARE HAVING THERE OWN AMP TO POWER THE COMPONETS ..etc


----------



## bmwproboi05 (May 3, 2009)

Day 4

Well anyways got the din going in okish, and got some wires ran, and re did my wireharness









cage fits in ok. some opening issue of lower tray due to my over cut.









h.u went in fine..

now to the wireharness remake. for those who ahve not removed the o.e harness i have found an eassier way of removing it. use one hand to push the clip an the right side of the clip at the very edge push out. then the you can let go of the clip once u feel it move out on the right then push the left then pull out simple! reach from behind the black shrouds!









took the old harness apart









male end into factory unit. removed unesarry wires.i.e rear speakers . kept the red,yellow,illumnation, dimmer, ground,ignition , and two front speaker lead out for my aux set up









h.u harness bending back all the spk wire, and the ant.wire









extention wire that are being used.









conecting the three wires back, and this is where i solder. for you lazy ppl you can heat shrink here , use a buttconecter with heat shrink your choice.









rca end created









h.u end









male end to factory h.u


----------



## bmwproboi05 (May 3, 2009)

o.e wire conecter









looks nicer eh? for those who want to bypass the fact h.u an go with all after you can do it this way useing the rca outs!!! or for your factory with aftermarket equiment!

decided to show you the close up of how i had to modify the conecter








left side









bottom








unmody side. note how flat to top is.


onto running wires!!! yeah....









tieing the remote wire on so i dont over yank it...









very handy tool...









clamped on









running though the left side of center concle under drive dash









out the other side..


----------



## bmwproboi05 (May 3, 2009)

popping off the cover










at the edge on the right u can see a hole where youll stick a screw driver in this will be on the bottom...









pull up till you hear a pop









slide forward


















pull side wheater strip off an then get the wires running down the side kick pannle eassest part!! do the same with remote wire









down an zip tied every 5-7 inch you dont really need to zip tie.









pull the rear pannle up










pull strip out, and push out there a clip









i told you there was a clip do the other side so you can slide the power wire though.


----------



## bmwproboi05 (May 3, 2009)

pull the upper side bolster up from the top here a pic of the clip to give you an idea you can stop at this point an run it rest of the way. also eassier way to undo suspension









unbolt 10mm









power wire ran and also the remote not shown tho









lets ground here!









ten min of sanding....









bolted in. may move the ground later...

after this well do reverse order ! and your done for this part.... video up tomorrow im tired





forgot about these pics.... on how i fix the fitment issue...









see those tabs at the bottom.









once again a slight over due on the right side.....



here the video guys. lol sounds like i dont know what im talking about, and i called the ac unit a radio.


----------



## bmwproboi05 (May 3, 2009)

free style baffle










16 ga hooker audio wire from advantage audio in norman 









removing the stock speaker reqiure a flat head push down there.









focal k2p mounted, and thedouble sided tape on the back(to find the best area to mount the woofer)









baffle where it needs to be with no holes drilled yet .an thats the part that i left off from doing driver side onto the tweet.









after shaving down a bit of the foam back









the final resting/ cutting for now









crossover mounted. may relocate drivers crossover here as well on the adjaent side.
l.


----------



## bmwproboi05 (May 3, 2009)

wire shroud 









tucked away before i put the plastic "dampner" on











and the xmod i bought lo


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

They still make xmods!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I love those things. I just moved and found 2 of my old ones. I have the wrx sti and the Mustang gt. Those things were soooooooooo much fun


----------



## bmwproboi05 (May 3, 2009)

Brian_smith06 said:


> They still make xmods!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I love those things. I just moved and found 2 of my old ones. I have the wrx sti and the Mustang gt. Those things were soooooooooo much fun


yeah. they run out of bat pretty quick... took my old rechargable bat for my mouse to run with it. also got the stage two motor now


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

haha nice. I need to get some more upgrades for mine. They have a bunch of crazy mods for them on ebay. You can get essentially every part for those things in aluminum and spend hundreds on them 


but back on topic. I would love to have a TSX. one of my buddies has one and it is a pretty comfy car


----------



## bmwproboi05 (May 3, 2009)

Brian_smith06 said:


> haha nice. I need to get some more upgrades for mine. They have a bunch of crazy mods for them on ebay. You can get essentially every part for those things in aluminum and spend hundreds on them
> 
> 
> but back on topic. I would love to have a TSX. one of my buddies has one and it is a pretty comfy car


haha yeah they do. i need a awd kit.. my car does donuts on full bat..... but i may sell it casue a friend was suppose to join me in an never did....

as for the car it was my compromise to a honda accord and a bmw 335i sport...... lol i have a very very generous brother inlaw that willing to help me out  even tho i still owe a bit of money on this car to him. but anyways


----------



## schmiddr2 (Aug 10, 2009)

I thought about trying to get my tweets up there in my 99 Accord, but I think I have even less room. How do they sound up there?


----------



## bmwproboi05 (May 3, 2009)

schmiddr2 said:


> I thought about trying to get my tweets up there in my 99 Accord, but I think I have even less room. How do they sound up there?


staging is awesone... tweet dont sound so harsh


----------



## bmwproboi05 (May 3, 2009)

focal amp










post office pick up


















specs










rms of 156



















still in wraper 

now out to garage...









out of wraper










and it install for testin.. all i can say is WOW. Not as loud as the jl was , but it hell lot warmer, smoother, tweeter not even harhs i even have tremble at 0! bigger then i expected tho.


----------



## bmwproboi05 (May 3, 2009)

and some update a few days agoish....










trying a ported design... box is tuned to 40hertz...... soo far me likey. probaly going to go down to 32 tho..... trying to work out a box design that works out with practicality...










running the ipod cable and usb though the factory aux hole(didnt feel like drilling) i did run an rca just didnt do it at time of this pic.










the christmas wires are the rca.......

just for kicks










was thinking of blacking out the grill a bit decided to try it with vinyl first soo if anything eassy to go back... at the moment ill prob paint it next break, or just order the counterfit mugen for 60 shiped an get it painted


----------



## bmwproboi05 (May 3, 2009)

soo yesterday worked on the car abit. on my bday... lame i kno but didnt have anything really to do. either way i enjoyed my time


dynomatted the pass door. no mmore vibration 




























anyways onto the amp built


















groves so i can still fold down the seats









mounted









huge gap.......
sooo i went back to the drawin board...









and moved it in









prtecting ampish to what was next


----------



## bmwproboi05 (May 3, 2009)

temp bracing is in the back view... also was debating if i should leave the area like this or board it up

3 hours later....








this is where the distro will be
took awhile do you the curves and the stupid angle









this will be where the rca will run and wires for eq later..... dont know how itll fit all in tere....
other side



















view of allish


and with the amp up








































sneak peek of whats to come


----------



## arrivalanche (Jun 27, 2008)

one of my favorite cars ruined.....check.
There are just too many things to mention in this install that are just simply done incorrect and half assed. sorry to be so straight forward but MAN.


----------



## schmiddr2 (Aug 10, 2009)

arrivalanche said:


> one of my favorite cars ruined.....check.
> There are just too many things to mention in this install that are just simply done incorrect and half assed. sorry to be so straight forward but MAN.


Not everyone has the same install goals as you. I'll be doing my install with a similar level of attention to detail; there's nothing wrong with it.

You say "sorry" like you're the final word in car audio, which you think is being "straight forward". What the rest of the world sees is an excessively critical *******. Why don't you take your "14 years" of experience installing and offer some tips, advice, or put your own build log up here for reference?


----------



## bmwproboi05 (May 3, 2009)

schmiddr2 said:


> Not everyone has the same install goals as you. I'll be doing my install with a similar level of attention to detail; there's nothing wrong with it.
> 
> You say "sorry" like you're the final word in car audio, which you think is being "straight forward". What the rest of the world sees is an excessively critical *******. Why don't you take your "14 years" of experience installing and offer some tips, advice, or put your own build log up here for reference?


thx for the support man


----------



## The Crooner (May 5, 2008)

arrivalanche said:


> one of my favorite cars ruined.....check.
> There are just too many things to mention in this install that are just simply done incorrect and half assed. sorry to be so straight forward but MAN.


Perhaps because I'm English, comments like that really wind me up. But they shouldn't really, because they make you sound like a rude, arrogant to$$er who has no place amongst the tryers on this forum.

Tony


----------



## bmwproboi05 (May 3, 2009)

ok on to the build...










remake









onto the left pannal


----------



## bmwproboi05 (May 3, 2009)

mounted , and wire ran












tidy up the wires on right side









drilled the hole for the focal









rca









power neg rem and spk wires










some what everything shot....


----------



## mrstangerbanger (Jul 12, 2010)

Great build bro 

What are you going to run for a processor 

also how do you like the speakers


----------



## bmwproboi05 (May 3, 2009)

thx for the support!!! hopefully i get more time to work on later...

right now just using my alpine 9886... there a processor coming, but your just going have to see 


speakers? THERE SHIET!!! in a good way i love them. sound really nice. alot smoother, and warmer with the focal amp compared to various ones i have ran with them.


----------



## FLYONWALL9 (Nov 8, 2009)

DO, let us know how you like the TSUNAMI, if you have a multi meter check to see how accurate it is if you would. Check it at rest and while you have the system playing, PLEASE. I like the finish, its much better than that faux gold isn't it?

I don't want you to take this wrong, ONLY as help. When your shooting pics take a few of the same that way if you have some camera shake or focus doesn't lock you have more to choose from. A really neat little tip, if your need to take a picture of something up close and your camera wont focus; get a magnifying glass and hold it to the lens. If you look around you may even find one the same size as your lens and just tape it to the lens barrel so you don't have to hold it. However, if these were taken with a phone I'm not sure if it works the same but worth a try. AGAIN, just meant as some help.

As for your abilities and how your doing things, WE ALL STARTED SOME PLACE. Everyone here had to learn, had to progress, had to start somewhere! I applaud you for doing this yourself and not just taking your car to a shop. Its the learning and doing the work that is appealing to most of us. THUMBS UP!

keep up the posts!
Cheers,
Scott


----------



## bmwproboi05 (May 3, 2009)

FLYONWALL9 said:


> DO, let us know how you like the TSUNAMI, if you have a multi meter check to see how accurate it is if you would. Check it at rest and while you have the system playing, PLEASE. I like the finish, its much better than that faux gold isn't it?
> 
> I don't want you to take this wrong, ONLY as help. When your shooting pics take a few of the same that way if you have some camera shake or focus doesn't lock you have more to choose from. A really neat little tip, if your need to take a picture of something up close and your camera wont focus; get a magnifying glass and hold it to the lens. If you look around you may even find one the same size as your lens and just tape it to the lens barrel so you don't have to hold it. However, if these were taken with a phone I'm not sure if it works the same but worth a try. AGAIN, just meant as some help.
> 
> ...



THANKS SCOTT!!! for the support, and the tip.

The pictures of the tsumani block are from my phone (n900) which does not do to well in most cases... the others are from my canon sd750 which has a messed up stablizer.


So far with the distro my thoughts are.... It feel rather cheeper then some other block I have used esp in the alan screw department. This is the only thing in my car that i have bought from china.... not saying china a bad thing, but.... anyways as for the meter I disconected in fear of batery voltage dropping..... but I am planning on putting a switch in so I can see the voltage as i need. Will get a vid of it when the car is off, and when the system is playing. If you have any particular song, or something that you would like me to try during this run let me know.


Once again thanks for the support, and the tip


----------



## FLYONWALL9 (Nov 8, 2009)

Your most welcome. I didn't have a song in mind, I just was wondering how accurate it was. The switch thing is a good idea. I was looking at getting their battery terminals, I'm building my own custom distro blocks. I would think just rather than running the switch with a positive lead, perhaps you can switch the negative side. I'll do the same when I run all my EL Wire, that is if it will run in that kind of config.

I've shot with Cannon camera's for many years now. I only use my image stabilization when shooting action shots. Best thing I can tell you with yours would be to use lots of external lights if at all possible so that the camera's flash doesn't activate. See how it does with the stabilization off, IF that model can be turned off. I use DSLR's which have that built into the lens rather than the camera body. Most of the lenses I buy do not have it, for that very reason.

Again, keep up the good work; do what you can and enjoy!


----------



## bmwproboi05 (May 3, 2009)

funny you mention switching the neg wire, becasue thats the one i unscrewed.lol

as for my camara. Im not really sure what it can do. Spent most of its time with my sister....but ill look into it 


hoping the processor comes in sooner then expected. The shop I ordered it from said it should take a week at the latest. Hopefully not casue I have next friday offf.lol


----------



## cirodias (Dec 12, 2008)

nice build!

very good equips!


----------



## bmwproboi05 (May 3, 2009)

Sooooo some of you guys ask what i was going to use for my processor and eq.. well here it is  could of got it cheaper if i waited for a bigger for the shop to get.. but im impatient

tsx :: IMG_1301.jpg picture by bmwproboi - Photobucket





































thats all for now.... it has been installed... however its not really tuned. nor will anyone like the way i put it in... lets just say the part of my amp rack where it was suppose to go (bottom) does not fit to well......


----------



## FLYONWALL9 (Nov 8, 2009)

Holy high dollah, your not screwin round... I would love to hear some of this new gear. I think they start shipping stuff like this to Alabama in 2012


----------



## bmwproboi05 (May 3, 2009)

FLYONWALL9 said:


> Holy high dollah, your not screwin round... I would love to hear some of this new gear. I think they start shipping stuff like this to Alabama in 2012




hahhaa im pretty sure im screwing around with stuff i dont know how to use..... lol


dang really? the place i got mine from orginaly said itll take 4 months... then a few weeks ago they said they were coming in within a week soo i placed an order. however i got like no mula left now.... would like to finish my trunk.... but prob still take forever... im in a engineering fair thing for school, and that eats up all my lunch money.lol


----------



## audio+civic (Apr 16, 2009)

where did you get the distro. It isn't on there web site.
Thumbs up on the build.


----------



## bmwproboi05 (May 3, 2009)

audio+civic said:


> where did you get the distro. It isn't on there web site.
> Thumbs up on the build.


its on there web.. it just one of those buttons that dont work to well...

i bought mine on ebay . sonic electronic talks about it.. search for theads a started... it should be in classified.

thx for the support


----------



## bmwproboi05 (May 3, 2009)

well did an engineering fair today, and inbetween i did some eqing in my car...










non eq vs eq right










non eq vs eq left 

though some of those curves arent the most accurate reprodcution after i eq things welll here a comparison... i programed c with the eq in mind, and d as the everything how it was before..









eq vs old

wat a difference


btw im open to help on eq a passive system... lol i been using pink noise... and i think imma find something else... like a sweep


----------



## FLYONWALL9 (Nov 8, 2009)

I don't know what is popular these days but I know from my past I HATED a system tuned with pink noise. I would always have a preset with as flat as I could get for comps but for music I would tune to something really dynamic. If you have enough presets I suggest a couple for different styles of music. If your system were mine I would tune it to what you most listen to.

I would REALLY like to play with the program you used above, are you using a high end mic?


----------



## bmwproboi05 (May 3, 2009)

FLYONWALL9 said:


> I don't know what is popular these days but I know from my past I HATED a system tuned with pink noise. I would always have a preset with as flat as I could get for comps but for music I would tune to something really dynamic. If you have enough presets I suggest a couple for different styles of music. If your system were mine I would tune it to what you most listen to.
> 
> I would REALLY like to play with the program you used above, are you using a high end mic?


yeah.... i dont think that the pink noise is the best solution.... ill prob try a sweep an see how it goes... this is the first time i ever really eq

as for the program.... ill pm you in a bit about it...as for mic im using my yamaha mic that came with my receiver.... ill prob try to use my brother valodyne if i can find it


----------



## bmwproboi05 (May 3, 2009)

eng project even tho you guys prob wouldnt care.lol


















not bad for free style draw and cut out


















couldnt really find anything to give me a good angle......










30 min later...









10 min later..

















finaly used the router and bits i bought two black fridays ago....


----------



## bmwproboi05 (May 3, 2009)

anyways back onto track.....

here the drc mounted in its home 









stealth mode









tuner mode

and then....









GANGSTER MODE!! lol



an last but not least









the plan for my sub.... this box may change.....


----------



## bmwproboi05 (May 3, 2009)

very short updates... i got an optima d35 yt battery during thanksgiving an love it got an awesome deal.


----------



## bmwproboi05 (May 3, 2009)

onto my ghetto grille mod... need to find some metal later


----------



## bmwproboi05 (May 3, 2009)

Well short update. My break was shorter then I expected, and I was not at home alot to work on my instal . I got the false floor in, and began the final part of the amp rack. Will get pics of that up later.On the other hand I looked at my eq curve. Getting closer and closer to being flat... Though I think i need to dampen the car a bit, becasue during some of the eq i notice a trend, and I belive it is from vibration anyhow here some pics of the eq.

EQ b is the newest EQ I done a few weeks ago, and EQ c is from when I orginaly got the car.









B vs C Left








BvsC Right








BvsC Both


----------



## greywarden (Jan 6, 2011)

Try downloading ARTA, Holm Impulse or the Room Equalization Wizard, also try reading up on "Room Equalization" on DIY and home audio Forums.


----------



## bmwproboi05 (May 3, 2009)

greywarden said:


> Try downloading ARTA, Holm Impulse or the Room Equalization Wizard, also try reading up on "Room Equalization" on DIY and home audio Forums.


Will do. thx


----------



## bmwproboi05 (May 3, 2009)

since im on the road, and not driving... ill do an update from the begging of break.



Started my break by sound dampening my driver door... note said driver door.









panel removed...

didnt really take pics of the dampening.... pretty straigt forward. ill take some pics later cuz i gotta go back an plug the holes... also the pass side... ill do some more detail pics there...









random stuff needed. yes my roller is a caster from a bed.... gotta save here and there!









worked well


any wway... enough about the dapening


ditched my old trunk design... I did go and redo some of the pannal, and created the floor panel

New design...










nice big chunk










cut down some edges... during some test fitting there was a bit more cutting...









test fitting.... and i thought jacks were only good for oil changes..

alright seems to fit...









hmmm......









test fitting layout... as you can see rear spk were ditched... and will be ditched for the rear deck at lest.


----------



## bmwproboi05 (May 3, 2009)

stop by the audio store (advantage audio since aho audio was slightlyn out of the way) got some wires... and rca for free 









the mess... and the new set up on the amp rack


some of the wire mess











time for bit one love



















and the wires of the fp haning out..

















clean up! clean up!

all for now....










still need to work on the bitone area abit. sub needs to be inclosed into the corner... thinking of making a box... not fiberglassing... not in the budget at the moment..., carpet, and front cover for the amp


if you guys havent notice... im going for a slightly less flashy type approach, and opening up some space. maybe later ill do a hidge drop or roll out on the amps... but saving for new amp and sub now..











cleaned up and repositioned some things as you can see... fp amps power lines are slightly short... debating if im going to get longer wire, or swithc places of the focal and jl... since the jl amp would be clsoer to that side if that was done... still not guarentee it will be long enough



more to come!!!


----------



## jsun_g (Jun 12, 2008)

Amp rack is looking good. I thought about doing an amp rack up there but those damn trunk lift bars are a major pain in the way. On one of the TSX forums, a guy posted a mod to remove those bars and bolt a strut behind the trunk lid "curve" on each side.


----------



## bmwproboi05 (May 3, 2009)

jsun_g said:


> Amp rack is looking good. I thought about doing an amp rack up there but those damn trunk lift bars are a major pain in the way. On one of the TSX forums, a guy posted a mod to remove those bars and bolt a strut behind the trunk lid "curve" on each side.


DUDE WHERE HAVE YOU BEEN!

lol anyways..
yeah im liking the amp rack up there... might put the bitone up there... in debating...

i didnt have to do anything about the trunk arms... the bracing on the other hand i had to drop down more...

i will tell you i found it a to figure out how to run the wires an hide them... not so much the rca.... but the power wire.... still need to work with the bitone area... i cant get the template right


----------



## bmwproboi05 (May 3, 2009)

oh! btw did you sound dampen your doors?


----------



## bmwproboi05 (May 3, 2009)

nightclub time?




























distro block video will be taken tmr.... tho its been awhile :/ cant seem to find the vid i did awhile back


----------



## bmwproboi05 (May 3, 2009)

The next piece is here >


----------



## bmwproboi05 (May 3, 2009)




----------



## bmwproboi05 (May 3, 2009)

Ordered some stuff yesterday to try and get the digital out to bitone... HOPEFULLY it works....also figureing out on how to mount it, but anyways! ill update come friday

as for the vid i told you guys about. Photobucket being weird again...


----------



## bmwproboi05 (May 3, 2009)

transformer digital out:

Well got stuff in an thigns are going great so far 


















4x1 spliter with digital out, 2 mini hdmi cable 6ft (one for home and another in car), and two toshlink extender( had a bunch of 6ft optical cables so this worked best)









splitter





































You get the idea .

its already in the car trying it.. ill post more stuff later


----------



## killahsharksjc (Apr 30, 2009)

How did this work out???? Pix......


----------



## bmwproboi05 (May 3, 2009)

Here is a quick update before i go to missouri for Marian day.... Pics are with my n900. My cmara memory card is curently in a audi for a ms8








Night








Day


----------



## bmwproboi05 (May 3, 2009)

Little short update... Been kinda bussy redoing my garage to clean up things. Got a cool bday present from my boss though 


















10w7 goodie 










temp box for now.

On another note I will be getting a new amp hopefuly by the end of this year/ early next year.


----------



## pjc (May 3, 2009)

Nice choice of equipment... what a great boss lol! Tell him my birthday is Aug 20. Good luck twith everything. I love the W7s. I personally have never owned one but the shop I worked at was a JL dealer and we sold a few. All around great sub.


----------



## bmwproboi05 (May 3, 2009)

pjc said:


> Nice choice of equipment... what a great boss lol! Tell him my birthday is Aug 20. Good luck twith everything. I love the W7s. I personally have never owned one but the shop I worked at was a JL dealer and we sold a few. All around great sub.



He sure is a nice boss! I never thought i would like the w7, but i just like how deep it can play. Still breaking in tho...


on another note

Well it all came in today. Going to get it installed at work tomrrow when I get 

out of school. Cant wait!!!!!!!!




































Gunmetal









kinda digging the color...


----------



## madhouse12 (Oct 13, 2011)

nice setup. i was planning to do the same i.e. put the amps under the rear parcel shelf. how much space does it take? does it make the trunk smaller? i have a kid and have to do travelling and it gets cramped in the trunk so need as much space as possible.


----------



## bmwproboi05 (May 3, 2009)

its like 6inches under the shelf due to the black box for the lock, and the bracing. if they werent their i could prob get away with 3inches. To begin with my trunk already had issue fitting certain items in...


As for kids. I take my nieces around, and I can still fit two of those small stroller. Never tried the heavy duty one in fear of scratching bitone


----------



## bmwproboi05 (May 3, 2009)

car on the jackstand










Our trusty snap on tool. Those who are having hard time removing those endlink bolts and what not need an impact gun like this...lol









pic of rear









boss helping me









rears out in 20min









old suspension apart










mock up


----------



## bmwproboi05 (May 3, 2009)

yummy fronts....









...









soo pretty









nasty stock









rears









front

Instal time: 1hr 20min start to finish.includes having to do the rears twice since we didnt put the perch deal on right


----------



## jsun_g (Jun 12, 2008)

Looking good. That's a great boss you have. Maybe I can bring my car up for some work hehe. Notice much of a difference in how it rides?


----------



## bmwproboi05 (May 3, 2009)

jsun_g said:


> Looking good. That's a great boss you have. Maybe I can bring my car up for some work hehe. Notice much of a difference in how it rides?



He sure is a good boss. 

I notice a difference. Tho this is comparison to driving around with blown struts for awhile. Car seems to drive smoother, and doesnt dive much to little during braking as well as during take off. Cornering feels more solid, and when turn i dont have the feeling as if one side is lifting up. I feel more cofident in taking turns harder and faster. Over all its like a new car to me. rides like how I want it to be atm.


----------



## eviling (Apr 14, 2010)

great work man. you were rushingt hings a bit at first but you really did a pretty good job. very nice equitment, i think you should fiberglass some pods, no reason to spend all that money and than not use optimum speaker placment. i really do love the final gear you ended up choosing, very good job man. pat your self on the back  

and that RTA Looks great, hows the linieritiy? you shows only a 10 db spread, did you RTA your mid levels as well?


----------



## bmwproboi05 (May 3, 2009)

eviling said:


> great work man. you were rushingt hings a bit at first but you really did a pretty good job. very nice equitment, i think you should fiberglass some pods, no reason to spend all that money and than not use optimum speaker placment. i really do love the final gear you ended up choosing, very good job man. pat your self on the back
> 
> and that RTA Looks great, hows the linieritiy? you shows only a 10 db spread, did you RTA your mid levels as well?


thx man. I may fiberglass later, but if i do imma go three way. Just wanted something kinda stealth since im going to college atm. Do not like ppl looking into my car alot.


The equipment took forever to gather! Im bout to change amps tho. boss is giving me one heck of a hook up as soon as the amp is released! 

Equipment was trial and error if you ask me. Before I got this car when i had the focal krx I tried pairing it with various amps: alpine mrp-f450, alpine mrp-f600, jl audio hd600/7, jl audip 500/5, jl audio 300/4, and finaly with the focal fp 2.150. I was told amps dont make a difference, but I belive they sure do especialy with the highs of the focal.

The rta I used was something I got from a friend so its only a 30 band. I will be borriwng the rta from work once the next amp comes, and im going to run active. So far I been passive hint the one graph works for all.

I have modified tweaking a bit here and their. By droping the mid bass down a bit I was able to fix some staging, but I really dont like the output from it a hole lot. Works for some songs, but not all.


----------



## bmwproboi05 (May 3, 2009)

Instal was kinda rush , because I wa excited about getting this car!!!Important thing is things were fixed as time progressed


----------

